# knock sensors in ls1 with ls2 ECM



## hyperionman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi

I have an ls1 engine in 06 car with ls2 ECM. How do deal with the knock sensors ? Can i connect the ls1 sensors to the ECM by just grounding the second wire ? Then change the sensor type on the ECM ?

I've seen people try to do these swaps the other way.

Thanks in advance.


----------

